# Naturally hard hitters



## Hayabusarider (Apr 1, 2005)

Have you guy's ever come accross any naturally hard hitters out there. Recently, a new guy has joined our class. He is 20 years old, a little over weight, and a basic " Good Ol' Boy " type of person. A heart of gold, church going person, that is all about respect of people around him. He calls me Sir, and my wife Mam.
He hit's like a mule. He says that people complain that he is hitting too hard, but he claims to be hitting at about 25%. I believe him. He hits me, and I am seeing stars. He kicked me the other night, and I thought that I was going to throw up. He is a naturally hard hitter.
I compare his hits to us to his hits on the bag. Thank goodness he does not hit us like he hits the bag. I feel sorry for the people that he doesnt respect.
How many heavy hitters have you guys come accoss in your training ?


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 2, 2005)

when I used to train in N.C...

I had a big ole corn fed coutry boy come in who wasn't fast,but someone taught him how to put his weight behind his punches....
maaaaan...that was a lot o weight and he got it right!
 Boy had punch like kick from an alabama mule!
One guy thought he could meet him head on....he got a broken wrist trying to block on of his punches in the process.
It really hurt the country boy...he tried to quit so he wouldn't hurt anybody else.
 We talked him into stayin and we all worked with him.
He got better control and better techniques...
and we got better at body shifting,ducking and weaving(and some got better at running in circles!)


----------



## Hayabusarider (Apr 2, 2005)

This is exactly the same situation. I can't wait to spar with him again. I'm looking forward to learning to bob and weave to keep out of his way. It's funny how remarkably similar the situations are


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 2, 2005)

I worked with one guy for a while in my kickboxing class who had had some boxing training - he already knew how to hit well.  Same kind of idea - he got a "soft" hook in during some practice (not even sparring), and my head snapped to the side.  He's just a hard hitter - but with my neck, I couldn't recover from a solid connection from him, even if he was going light.  It went better when bigger people, or my instructor, worked with him and could absorb the hits, or get around them.


----------



## Laborn (May 27, 2005)

a few months ago in my class, a guy came in with extraemly hard kicks, I held a shield for him one night and when he kicked it I hit the ground hard...ouch...and the sad part was I had to spar him...LOL, but he was a big guy, im a small guy, so i had more speed then him, so most of the time I could evade his kicks, but when he got me.....lol


----------



## hwarang (May 28, 2005)

lol well we have a beast of man mike at our dojo, honestly one of the best ways to beat these hard hitters is to get them with their own power, i toughen up my bones with a kendo stick on a daily basis along with going for the iron fist lol but anyway i beat him by blocking his kicks that were too hard for his shins to stand lol


----------



## Satelite (Jul 1, 2005)

We had a student in my school nick Named "Dynamite", He was huge and punched very hard, but could not kick. Once he sparred with a master and run into his defensive side kick. He out of it. Since then most of us used the same technique. Also if you don't have a good D.S.K. you may try to develope one.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 1, 2005)

Just a word of advice; hitting hard is not an accident.

There are certian things that one is doing when they are hitting heavy - and everyone can do these things with proper instruction and correction.

It is just that some people just do it naturally off the bat, which is pretty amazing.

When you see someone, or feel someone, hitting like a mule; watch them and see what they are doing, and if they hit harder then you then see what they are doing that is different then what you are doing.

 :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Jul 1, 2005)

A lot of time "hard hitting" comes from good technique and as such is hard to "soften up" without loosing the good technique. Even worse is people who hit lightly, but in exactly the right spot or in the exact same spot over and over again. You can't complain, but man it really kills after a while.


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 16, 2005)

i havent exactly come across many hard hitters, because im not a trainer or anything, im currently studying muay thai, but i myself am a very hard hitter, or so ive been told, but besides me, if im in the ring, or on the street, ive come along very few people who are naturally hard hitters. the real question is what do u think  of natural born fighters? i believe im one of them. but i mean have you seen somone with no ring or dojo experience that naturally reactes and can stand up to someone in a street fight? i used to street fight here in toronto b4 i studied muay thai, and have seen a couple, but i jus wanted your opiniion, oh and btw, im new, im tony lolz


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome! Do you think you're a naturally hard hitter because of strength? Body mechanics? Aggressiveness? Something else?


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 17, 2005)

im not agressive, so it wouldnt be that, most likely body mechanics, and strength, im naturally strong, and have a wide body kinda football player build if u know what i mean,


----------

